# We are bowhunters



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

A little vid some friends put together..enjoy..

[ame="http://vimeo.com/76061795"]We are bow hunters on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

No comments?

I hope you at the very least are watching the vid...


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

I was always told not to say something unless you had something good to say. so i will remain silent. i did watch it not once but twice only i turned off the sound for the second viewing


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

miruss said:


> I was always told not to say something unless you had something good to say. so i will remain silent. i did watch it not once but twice only i turned off the sound for the second viewing


How can you not say anything good about the vid, are you an atheist? do you not believe in God? Do you not believe a higher power formed us made us who we are and watches over us? I don't get it..

to set one thing straight I had nothing to do with this vid I am not tied to it.. And any of my previous opinions on any other thread should not be held against this vid..


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Good vid Swampy, Thanks for sharing!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> Good vid Swampy, Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


thank you that is all I am asking..


----------



## Wolfcire (Oct 6, 2004)

I was once told to keep religion and politics out of debuts and topics. That may be a reason you get so few comments.

That being said, It was a well done video


----------



## Eco (Mar 16, 2006)

It was a great video


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Liked it, but I didnt see a Rage on the end of the arrows...


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Spartan88 said:


> Liked it, but I didnt see a Rage on the end of the arrows...


:lol:


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Great video. Sure does get me in the mood for a late October or early November hunt when the bucks are chasing and going crazy. One of those hunts that only happens once or twice a season. Thanks for posting!

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

